# Kranker



## kuso (Apr 3, 2002)

I`m about to run out of my pre workout energy booster, and am wondering if anyone has tried, heard good or bad comments about this supp from IDS??

TIA


----------



## Rusty (Apr 3, 2002)

Kuso, I've read about it and wondered.  But never tried it.  Let me know if ya get some.


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2002)

I`ll let you know

Looks like I might be going into virgin territory my favourite type 

Seriously though.........if nobody has tried kranker, what is your favourite pre workout energy boosters??


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 4, 2002)

never heard of Kranker, but i have had good workouts with Ultimate Punch by Next Nutrition.who makes Kranker??


----------



## ZECH (Apr 4, 2002)

Haven't heard of it either! Would like to know more!! Usually I just pop a couple of Xenadrine about 30 min. before workout!


----------



## kuso (Apr 4, 2002)

You would have to be living under a rock the past 15 years to not know of the ECA stack. Thatfs right, the 8:1 ratio of Caffeine to Ephedrine along with Aspirin used to reduce body fat through raising the metabolic rate and thermogenisis. 

A few years ago we learned that the aspirin was optional, but before today there has been no viable addition to increase the synergistic effect of caffeine and ephedrine... Until Now! 

A new herbal compound called Coleus Forskohlii has hit the fitness scene like a hurricane laying to waste the wannabe fat metabolizers like: L-Carnatine, HCA, Chromium, and Garcinia Cambogia. Coleus is the root of a plant called coleus forskohlii derived from the mint family. The most active phytochemical in this root is called forskolin. 

How is Thermogenisis Accomplished? 

We know that the presence of cAMP (adenosine monophosphate) in fat cells causes thermogenic fat loss. The main reason caffeine and ephedrine are used in diet products is that their correct combination indirectly increases cAMP levels. Though it takes several steps, the thermogenic effect is eventually reached. What is amazing about Forskolin is that it directly increases levels of cAMP enzymatically! 

The initial question many asked was, gCan it be used with caffeine and ephedrine?h answerc yes, but the more difficult question is, gIs it synergistic when used with caffeine and ephedrine and what amount is needed to be synergistic?h Taking the improper ratio of caffeine and ephedrine can be useless for fat burning, or even harmful. Forskolin taken in the wrong dosage could indiscriminately cause fat loss in places that can be dangerous... where you don't want to be shredded, like your brain! Does taking coleus Forskohlii change the amount of caffeine or ephedrine you must take? Answer... Yes again! 

All of these questions and more have been attacked by the experts at Innovative Delivery Systems (IDS). After over a year of meticulous examination of empirical data, they have manipulated this ratio over and over again to hit upon the ultimate ratio for not only mind blowing thermogenisis, but the kind of over-the-top energy that supplement users have only heard about in legend! Even more importantly, Forskolin buffers the energy increase induced by the Caffeine and Ephedrine, reducing the peripheral side effects associated with products containing solely caffeine and ephedrine as active ingredients. The most common side effects such as the jitters, the shakes, or even the vibrating out of your chair! Now, by using Kranker from IDS can you get the long awaited ideal ratio of the coleus Forskohlii, caffeine and natural ephedrine which synergistically increases thermogenisis of fat cells far above caffeine and ephedrine alone! 




Nutrition Facts
Serving Size: 1 Capsule
Servings Per Container: 100 


  Amount
Per Serving % Daily
Value* 



 Proprietary blend of [Guarana; Ma Huang (25 mg ephedrine alkaloids); Sida Cortifolia; Coleus Forskohlii] 850  mg   


*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. 

Not for use by minors. Do not use if seal is broken. Keep out of Reach of Children. 

Other Ingredients: Gelatin, Magnesium Stearate, Silica. 

Recommended Use: (To be used by adults over 18 only) Take 1 capsule after meals not to exceed two capsules per day. 

Warning: This product contains 25 mg concentrated ephedrine alkolids derived from the natural herb Ma Huang, Guarana Extract contains naturally occuring caffeine. If you are pregnant or nursing or if you have heart disease, thyroid disease, diabetes, high blood pressure, depression or other psychiatric conditions, glaucoma, difficulty in urinating, prostate enlargement or seizure disorder, consult a health care provider before using this product. Do not use if are using monoamine oxidase inhibitors (MAOI) or for 2 weeks after stopping a MAOI drug, certain drugs for depression, psychiatric or emotional conditions drugs for Parkinson's disease, methyldopa, or any product containg ephedrine, pseudoephedrine or phenylpropanolamine (ingredients found in allergy, asthma, cough/cold and weight control products). Stop use and call a health care professional immediately if dizziness, severe headaches, rapid and or irregular heart beat, chest pain, shortness of breath, nausea, tremor, nervousness, loss of appetite, sleeplessness, noticeable changes in behavior or loss of consciousness occur. 

Before beginning any program of weight loss, consult your health care practitioner. These statements have not been evaluted by the FDA. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Nutrition Facts
> Serving Size: 1 Capsule
> [Guarana; Ma Huang (25 mg ephedrine alkaloids); Sida Cortifolia; Coleus Forskohlii] 850  mg




How much does one bottle cost........????

25mg per capsule is pretty good.


----------



## kuso (Apr 4, 2002)

IDS   Kranker #  100 capsules    $22.95 

This is from netrition.com 

Prolly gonna order it now and just see for myself.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 4, 2002)

Well right now, I'm taking 

"Optimum" Thermo-Cuts

This stuff is trash.

Serving size is 4 capsules

20mg of Ephedra alkaloids.

I'm taking about 16/day  which gives me 80mg of ephedra.


Let me know how you like that Kranker.......I'll try it next time.


----------



## kuso (Apr 4, 2002)

Will do!!

Just ordered, but with it being Friday tomorrow, it probably won`t arrive until Wed or Thur next week.............


----------



## Rusty (Apr 4, 2002)

cool.........

a guinea pig


----------



## kuso (Apr 7, 2002)

**ignoring guinea pig comment **

How`s that for service....ordered Thursday at about 1:00am from memory, and it arrives IN JAPAN on Monday morning at 9:00am

Going to the gym at a couple of hours....will give it a burl then


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 7, 2002)

WOW!  Did you memorize that shyt???  LOL!  Are they paying you to post that???  If so, they arn't that smart are they???


----------



## Rusty (Apr 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> **ignoring guinea pig comment **
> 
> How`s that for service....ordered Thursday at about 1:00am from memory, and it arrives IN JAPAN on Monday morning at 9:00am
> ...



Keep me posted on how you like it..........

Maybe your not a guinea pig.........just a pig !!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 8, 2002)

LOL @ Lean

 @ IPMC!!!!!GRRRRRRRRRRR!

Actually, went to the gym today feeling like shyt after only a couple of hours sleep and took the wrong one. LOL

I bought both the Kranker and AST`s D*****(Can`t remember the full name) EXTREME to compare the two.

So I won`t have a chance to try the kranker for the first time until Wed....legs day


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_Nutrition Facts
> Serving Size: 1 Capsule
> Proprietary blend of [Guarana; Ma Huang (25 mg ephedrine alkaloids); Sida Cortifolia; Coleus Forskohlii 850  mg



You're taking 850 mg of foreskin???   Don't bother telling me how it worked, NO amount of results would be worth it.  Although for you it wouldn't be that different from any other day, now would it?


----------



## kuso (Apr 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> You're taking 850 mg of foreskin???   Don't bother telling me how it worked, NO amount of results would be worth it.  Although for you it wouldn't be that different from any other day, now would it?




All right....I`ll ask. Why not??

And if it`s so bad, where the fuck were you when I was asking about this, BEFORE i bought it????????


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 10, 2002)

Vacationing in sunny southern California.................Uhhh......No wait......................I was hard at wor....................wor.................wo.................I WAS BUSY!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

Ok...so whats the deal with the 850mg?????


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Ok...so whats the deal with the 850mg?????



Am I gonna have to slap you?  Go back and read my original post CAREFULLY.  The 850 mg means NOTHING.  850 mg of WHAT is where the joke lies.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 10, 2002)

Hey, Albob........have ya noticed, Kuso's getting kinda slow.  Maybe he needs more KRANKER.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 10, 2002)

Yeah, I think he's already used to 1,000 mg of FORESKIN so 850 mg would just be a let down.


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

LMAO!!

I read that original post at about 5:00am and made the dire mistake of thinking you may have been serious about the Forskohlii


----------



## irontime (Apr 10, 2002)

Geeze I was wondering what the hell you were thinking when you wrote that. I was going to reply but I decided to shut up as I thought I had to be missing something for Kuso to leave himself THAT open


----------



## tommyguns (Apr 10, 2002)

I usually take 1 or 2 Dymedadrine Etreme by AST.  The stuff reallly makes your heart pound, and gets your ass in gear big time!  Kuso let me know if the kranker is better.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Geeze I was wondering what the hell you were thinking when you wrote that. I was going to reply but I decided to shut up as I thought I had to be missing something for Kuso to leave himself THAT open



Jeeze, me too.  I thought we'd lost you there for a minute Kuso.  Welcome back................................FORESKIN eater.


----------



## kuso (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Jeeze, me too.  I thought we'd lost you there for a minute Kuso.  Welcome back................................FORESKIN eater.




LMFAO!!

You actually had me worried the other day....didn`t want to try it until I knew what was bad with it. LOL 

Thought it was going to make me impo or something


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_Thought it was going to make me impo or something



Irontime, you wanna torch this one?


----------



## kuso (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Irontime, you wanna torch this one?



Hey.....the fuk up`s I`ve made in this thread so far....no reason to start covering myself now


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2002)

Good point.  You get any looser and I'm gonna have to shove a ham up your a$$ and pull out the bone just to feel SOMETHING again.


----------



## irontime (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Thought it was going to make me impo or something


Ya may as well torch it Seems kinda worthless though. I mean, how do you make a flame that would be anyworse than Kuso worried about Foreskin making him limp?


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

Alright....I`ve used this Kranker for a few weeks now, and I can say at one tablet it has done SFA!

BUT, take two of them and watch out................training like a mad man, sweet like you wouldn`t believe, and the thing I like about it is it doesn`t give me that heart beating in your throat kinda feeling. I give it a two outta three   : X :

I would buy it again!


----------

